# Mule identity crisis? LOL.



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I read something somewhere that said it is scientifically possible for two mules to have a baby and for it to take all the genes from the horse sides of its parents and be a horse colt instead of a mule colt. Could also come out a full donkey colt from both donkey sides of the parents. So i DEFINITALLY dont see why a mule baby couldnt be more horse than donkey genetically as well as mentally.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats very interesting! I'd never heard of that. I've always been told that ALL males are infertile, and 99.99% of the females are infertile. Do you possibly remember where you read that? I'm always looking for some new information to add to my mind!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I believe it was some article abouta molly that had a baby. Wish i knew the link. As far as i know thats never happened but genetically/physically its possible.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Goodness, you have your hands full with all the little ones. What do you do with all of them?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well Jigsaw was not bred by us, and is already spoken for once he's weaned. He's going to go into a showing home where he will be shown as a weanling, yearling, and two year old in showmanship and if he has the right conformation, halter. They then hope to start him to cart because his dam (photoed) is a very well accomplished cart horse.

Tempest will not be shown due to her crooked leg (You can see it in the photo, the left fore. she's having corrective trimming done on it and it is drastically improving) which the vet thinks happened while she was in the birth canal. Hopefully though, it will straighten out enough for her to be used as one of our therapy horses and possibly be trained to cart for pleasure driving, depending solely on how straight it is.

And Honor...well, she's just Honor xD she's my personal mini mule and was actually an 'accident' that was the result of carelessness on the part of the jack's owner. I might try my hand at showing her, or I might just train her to cart. Her dam is also a cart horse, though she hasn't been shown. I do know that I would like her to do some therapy visits at the hospital once she's certified though!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Honor needs to "accidently" find her way to Nebraska!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

XD no way! She definitely loves the scorching heat of Texas


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Endiku said:


> XD no way! She definitely loves the scorching heat of Texas


all three are "going to Cali, going to Cali"....


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

well, we are trying to plan a trip to San Antonio......


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Literella you should take a 2 hour detour to Katy and see us! ;D

And thanks guys  they're definitely fun to watch as they grow up and develope their personalities! Who knows? Mabe one will end up in California...lol!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

haa.. if they come to Cali  i get one !! mules are sterile , or most of the time they are sterile.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Nonononono....all mine;-)


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Uh oh, looks like we're going to be having a tug of war over them! xD quick, someone grab the ears. I'll get the tail.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

*tucks Honor under arm & running like hell* LOL


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Heeeeeyyyyyy....Honor just told me he wanted to go surfing.....


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Funny thing is, she's still small enough for you to actually do that Literella! LOL. 42 pounds. 

lol Desert, actually she'd probably love that! She has this strange obsession with going 'snorkling' in the 50 gallon water tub >.> she stands with her front feet in it, sticks her whole head in and starts blowing. 

She got a 'fuzz cut' today and I clipped her face/part of her neck. I was under the impression that she had no mane but I uncovered it after a lot of fuzz clipping on her neck! Its actually fairly long. I was impressed! lol


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

She definitely has to come to me then.....plus, hubby is a dive instructor, so she'll be in good hands


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

haha, sounds perfect! Think they'll mind if I send her in a box on the airplane? ;D


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Try a dog travel crate


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

honer looks more like a donky but jet and tempest are more horse like


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She does doesn't she? One lady even asked me 'why on earth the donkey was following the horse and trying to bite her privates' (Honor was nursing) a few weeks ago XD I think its the 'Jesus cross', stripes, and dun coloring that makes her look more 'donkey' than the others. Or are her ears really that huge? LOL


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh, when i read the description of Honor's "sound"... I DIED LAUGHING! And im in Physics class... of course, everyone now thinks im the strangest person in the world..... XD


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

She needs to be renamed now, of course......Mulberry Honor......;-)


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

XD sorry Thoroughbred! I can't help but want to laugh whenever I hear her as well, but don't want to hurt her feelings. I think she's embarressed enough right now...(my fault) LOL. People often freak out when they hear her at first, because they dont know what the sound is coming from. Especially since she's rather loud...

:hide: Don't remind me Desert! XD I feel aweful. Ah well, maybe she'll start a new fad? The half-shaved look  you have no idea how tempted I am to just fully clip her...its not like its cold here. Its 70 degrees today, for petes sake!


----------

